# Logiciel de gestion de la ram



## freddydob77 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un 27' 2012 et je cherche un utilitaire qui gere la memoire. En effet je me retrouve assez souvent avec la memoire utilisée presque à 32 go alors qu'il y a la inactive a 15 ou 18 go. je me demande si cela ne ralenti pas le Mac. Aussi je voulais essayer avec un utilitaire qui gere ca??


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir

Cette question a déjà été souvent abordée sur le forum. 

*Note du modo :* Certes, mais certainement pas ici, parce que là, le rapport avec la bureautique, je ne le vois pas bien ! freddydob77, quand, en tête d'un forum, il y a une ou des annonces annotées "à lire avant de poster, tu es prié de les lire avant de poster, là celle ci t'aurait indiqué où aller poser ta question ! 

On déménage.

La gestion de la mémoire est réalisée par le système d'exploitation, et aussi par les applications elles-mêmes pour les détails.

Concernant Mac OS X, il fait ce travail au mieux. Comparé aux OS concurrents, il s'en sort même très bien.

Mais les résultats donnés par les indicateurs que tu cites n'en donnent qu'une image trompeuse, car ils sont plutôt contre-intuitifs compte tenu de la façon dont le système optimise son fonctionnement. Ils sont d'ailleurs souvent mal interprétés, à la lumière de préjugés qui n'ont de valeur que pour d'autres systèmes de gestion de mémoire.


S'il devait y avoir un gestionnaire de mémoire supplémentaire, je me demande ce qu'il ferait de plus... sinon peut-être forcer la dégradation des performances (il existe des outils qui font ça, mais seulement dans le but de réaliser des tests).


----------



## freddydob77 (18 Janvier 2013)

Désolé Modo !! Je ferais attention la prochaine fois. 

Merci Pascal c'est plus clair. cette partie inactive me genait. Les ralentissements ne doivent pas venir de la....


----------



## Larme (18 Janvier 2013)

Du moment que ça ne swappe pas...


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Janvier 2013)

Sinon il y a memory clean.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Sinon il y a memory clean.


Cette application est plutôt inutile pour un usage normal du Mac. Les deux commentaires qui ont été laissés sur la page d'Apple sont d'ailleurs très révélateurs :


> *Avis des utilisateurs*
> 
> *Elle fait ramer le Mac ! *
> par Mixam54
> ...


Cette application fait ramer le Mac pendant son utilisation, en transformant l'opération optimisée de Mac OS X en quelque chose qui s'approche de ce qui se passe sous Windows, et qui est une véritable calamité pour les performances de ce dernier (croyez-en mon expérience de développeur).

La philosophie de la gestion de mémoire sur Mac, c'est de profiter au maximum de la mémoire encore libre, et de n'entreprendre sa libération que si l'on en a besoin, seulement lorsqu'on en a besoin et seulement pour la quantité nécessaire. Cela permet ainsi de réduire au minimum le temps perdu dans cette opération, et de le diluer dans le temps pris par les autres opérations.

Lorsqu'on purge la mémoire (on peut le faire avec la commande en ligne « _purge_ » du système, qui est d'ailleurs très certainement utilisée par cette application), on monopolise d'abord la puissance du Mac pour vider toute la mémoire libérable, puis on continue ensuite à subir un ralentissement durant le temps nécessaire à tous les logiciels lancés pour reconstituer leurs caches qui ont disparu dans la purge.


Bref, comme l'écrit le second commentateur, ce logiciel fait ce qu'on lui demande. Mais sauf à avoir réellement besoin de purger sa mémoire (cela est possible, en quelques occasions précises mais rares), il n'y a pas de raison de l'utiliser. Il est un fait qu'il provoque temporairement une chute catastrophique des performances.

Quoi qu'il en soit, à proprement parler, il ne constitue pas un gestionnaire de mémoire.


----------

